# Colorado 3D Shoot 3/31/2007 - 4/1/2007



## CO.Hunter (Oct 5, 2006)

Rinehart R100 Shoot Colorado - Bennett: 3/31/2007 - 4/1/2007 
Directions: From I - 70: Take Bennett Exit head south road dead ends at shoot site (1 mile) 
Hotels: Willow Tree Country Inn 303-644-5551 Strasburg Inn Hotel 303-622-4314 Country Manor Motel 303-261-9650 Camping: KOA 970-641-1358 Concessions: None. Other Information: Visit Website www.archeryadventures.com or (303)750-4800


----------

